# A finished matched ....



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 10, 2021)

Pair of my Braided Polymer pen blanks ready to dress up a couple of Junior Gentlemen’s
Fountain / Rollerball.
These blanks have a great tactile feel and require no finishing.

Les


----------



## magpens (Aug 10, 2021)

Very nice work, Les !!!

Thanks for showing !!


----------



## alanemorrison (Aug 10, 2021)

Looking good, Les.
It's a pity that we can't see the finished pen.


----------



## mark james (Aug 10, 2021)

I always appreciate seeing your work.  Well done.


----------



## jrista (Aug 23, 2021)

Awesome! I am intrigued by how perfect the ends are. How are you cutting these?


----------

